# The Ring Two (2005)



## Alia (Aug 27, 2005)

Some sequels should not be made. This film, in my opinion, is one of those. It was a horrible movie.  

Did anyone like this movie?


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 28, 2005)

Not seen it yet but asked the guy at the video shop yesterday if it was any good and the reply I got was that it was basically more of the same from the first film in terms of no real advancement of plot/ideas and average in his opinion, so decided to avoid it...


----------



## Alia (Aug 28, 2005)

Good call... it's worse than the first movie.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 28, 2005)

Well it helps you have a few Videoligsits on staff I must say!!.. 

On my walk I'll pass the local ice cream shop and the Video shop so guess where I might be spending a little time.... 

Bye...


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 28, 2005)

OH BTW you tried those Spider drinks yet?...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 28, 2005)

I enjoyed the Japanese original but found the American remake to be a bit empty. The production was better but that was about it. I'm not surprised if this sequel has gone the same way.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 28, 2005)

*I agree Alia, a watse of time watching it!

 I liked the first 'Ring' movie so the second had high hopes and let me down severly. *


----------



## Auer (Aug 29, 2005)

Argh... I enjoyed the first Ring movie but the second one... what can I say? Bad. Nothing of the original feeling (not even close to the japanese), just the normal "teen-horror". Even Dawn of the dead was better... 
Pettymys! (that's disappointment in finnish)


----------



## Alia (Aug 29, 2005)

> just the normal "teen-horror".


 don't insult 'teen-horror's', Auer.


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 30, 2005)

I didn't find it very amusing.
I think I'll stick to the original Japanese versions from now on.
American remakes are never as good.

(The Grudge remake was ok.)


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 30, 2005)

Elyssandrel said:
			
		

> I didn't find it very amusing.
> I think I'll stick to the original Japanese versions from now on.
> American remakes are never as good.


Yes, take the classic Seven Samurai as a case in point. Made into the american hash Guns Of The Maginificent Seven. The film was OK I guess as I liked Yul Bruner but not a patch on the Japanese original.......


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 30, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Yes, take the classic Seven Samurai as a case in point. Made into the american hash Guns Of The Maginificent Seven. The film was OK I guess as I liked Yul Bruner but not a patch on the Japanese original.......



Yep indeed.
Love Seven Samuri.


----------



## lizzybob (Aug 31, 2005)

wasn't neally as good as the first one - preferred the japanese version


----------



## Auer (Aug 31, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> don't insult 'teen-horror's', Auer.



Sorryyyy, Alia. Won't do it again...


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 31, 2005)

The american remakes of the ring movies are awful the Japenese films are just so much better a lot more atmosphere


----------



## Alia (Aug 31, 2005)

Auer said:
			
		

> Sorryyyy, Alia. Won't do it again...


 I have my eye on you, Auer. Better be very careful.


----------



## Auer (Sep 1, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> I have my eye on you, Auer. Better be very careful.


 
Ooopss... Is that a promise


----------



## Genus (Sep 3, 2005)

It's official.

Hollywood is worthless. The Japanese films are ace, all the remakes have proved is that the US has completely lost it's soul.

Rubbish.


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 4, 2005)

I found it boring. And all those damn CGI deer.   Stupid. Just stupid.


----------

